# Womit MPEG2 wiedergeben? Oo



## TimonatoR-1000 (4. November 2007)

hallo Leute  !

Mit welchem Programm kann ich MPEG2 abspielen? Mit dem Mediaplayer höre ich nur den Ton und mit dem Divx Player geht garnix... überall fehlt irgendwie ein bestimmter Codecs, kA welcher!
hab diese DvD aber schon vor 3 Jahren abspielen können, muss als ein alter Codecs sein


Danke


----------



## Look (4. November 2007)

probiers mit den VideoLanClient (VLC), der bringt für sich alles mit, den interessieren installierte, oder nichtinstallierte Codecs nicht...

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html


P.S. Ich bevorzuge die ZIP Packages, weil man die nicht installieren muss, aber das ist dir überlassen.


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (4. November 2007)

Look am 04.11.2007 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> probiers mit den VideoLanClient (VLC), der bringt für sich alles mit, den interessieren installierte, oder nichtinstallierte Codecs nicht...
> 
> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html
> 
> ...


Klappt, danke ...


----------

